# Best lue/bait to use for redfish



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Just trying to figure out whats the best bait/ lure for Redfish by some people with a little bit more experience than me. If you have an opinion on the matter, please let me know which one you think works best. 


Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## Black tail dot (Feb 8, 2010)

I've caught several on the dixie bar using 1/2 cigar minnow.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are you fishing and what are the circumstances. I don't mean exactly where but general. Like in deep water or flats or boat or.....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*red fish bait/ lure*

Depends on time of year. All around lure I use is the Manning +25. During the time they are schooled and chasing bait, then something that runs shallower would be better.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

gold spoons are good, i like a gold spinner with gulp shrimp

if you go with natural bait blue crab works great, and lately ive been getting the big bulls with live menhaden and bigger LYs (4 to 8 inch LYs and 5 to 10 inch menhaden)

pinfish tend to work well live preferably and small croaker are my next choice to the above three, then finger mullet are okay, but catfish like those ALOT too


----------

